# PCV valve grommet



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone replaced the PCV valve grommet that is underneath the intake manifold on the engine valley. I just pulled the old one out but it was distroyed, hence my vacume issues with the carb, do I need to remove the intake manifold to POP the new one in there or should I be able to wedge the new one back in the same way 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

should be able just to push it in with the manifold in place.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's what I figured, I just wanted to double check. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll find that the new ones are not rock hard with age and that they push right in place very easily. No worries.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I had to order it from Ames, should get in today. I was having trouble with my carb struggling under load until WOT. I realized that the grommet was shot and that is why my vaccum was not working right. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the new grommet is too tight, a little grease around the lip that pushes in will aid in installation. :cheers


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

grommet available at better auto stores. Just got two from Napa.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A bad PCV grommet will have nothing to do with poor WOT performance: there is no vacuum at WOT.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> A bad PCV grommet will have nothing to do with poor WOT performance: there is no vacuum at WOT.


My WOT is fine it the initial that falls on its face


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

Did the grommet fix your stumble?


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mostly, it seems that my initial throttle is fine as long as don't jump on it. If I jump on the throttle at low speed it falls on its face. If I give it consistant throttle then step on it flys...... So I am a little stumped. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

What engine and carb. are you running? What is your timing set at, initial and total?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it stumbles when you jump on it from a stop, my bet is that it's too lean. You're dumping the throttle plates wide open, and need enough fuel to mix with all that air. Check the accelerator pump circuit.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine all the sudden started doing this, it comes and goes. I might get in it right now and it be just fine. then a mile down the road start stumbling if I lay on it more that part throttle. I have a brand new edelbrock 600 (ran a few times loading car on trailer, and maybe 10 miles over the last few days. Until yesterday it was fine no problem. 

Edelbrock carb and intake on Poncho 350 6* timing. Going to try a new holley 670 street avenger tomorrow.


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Agreed, I feel that I am a bit lean. The E-brock has three settings for the amount of "squirt" out of the acc pump. If is still lean how should I jet it. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Update*

So I figured I would share my most recent issues/victory with my 455. In the beginning I was getting poor idle and starting and upon acceleration the car would all out die if i jumped on it. First order of business was to upgrade the carburetor from 600cfm to 800cfm needed to be done anyway, but it didn't solve the problem. Next new tomahawk fuel pump and new plumbing, still the problems exists. Finally I turn focus to where I should have started in the first place the Ignition. Stock Hei setup, taylor wires and champion plugs. Old coil was all rusted two wires were in poor shape. The plugs were all black and carbon fouled. Switched out the coil and replaced the wires with a new set of taylors and went with the NGK V-power plugs. I set the timing and the car runs like a beast now. Only issue now is that the pervious owner disconnected the breather valve to air cleaner set-up and as result I noticed that I am getting a little oil coming back up the dipstick. It never happened before but now that i have the 455 running better I am guessing that all that extra PCV pressure has no where to go. Next step is to do an oil change and make sure my levels are correct and then comes a new breather and attatch it back to the air cleaner and see if the problem goes away. I hope this can be some help to someone if they find themselves in a similar situation.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad you got it worked out! Can you post a pic of your fuel line going into carb? I have the same carb and intake. Thx


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a link to my photo album it is a pretty clear shot at the fuel line to carb. 


Pontiac GTO Forum - SDGoat619's Album: My 65 - Picture


----------

